# Car Wouldn't Start...



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

ok
so i have a new battery and a new starter(well- 6 months old both).
yes the tank is full.

when i turn the key it seems like it's gonna ignite right up to the last second(if that makes sense). Like it seems it's about to engage, and than it doesn't. tried jumping it too(just in case)-no dice.

Any suggestions/recomendations?

I should point out that it is about 15 degrees out here and it was colder earlier. But i was able to start it last night(though I only let it run for a minute).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, sounds like the starter and battery are fine if it's cranking. There are 3 things the car needs to start: air, fuel, and spark. If it's cranking, but not turning over, that means one of those 3 things is not happening. Air usually isn't the broblem unless a gerbal climbed into your intake or someone wedged something in your exhaust pipe and it's in tight. Just because there's fuel in the tank doesn't mean you're getting fuel to the engine. Check your fuel pump and the fuse to your fuel pump. It could also be the spark. Check your distrubuter cap and rotor.


----------



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

Seva said:


> when i turn the key it seems like it's gonna ignite right up to the last second(if that makes sense). Like it seems it's about to engage, and than it doesn't. tried jumping it too(just in case)-no dice.


Have you checks your plug wires - when were the last time they were changed. How about your spark plugs? (When the plug wires really [email protected] out you can see the spark jump off the wires at night).


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

And if all of those are fine and it still doesn't start, a few other things to try. Do a compression check. While you have the plugs out, check to make sure they're not completely fouled or ground them one at a time to see if you get spark. If the cap and rotor look fine, the fuel pump fuse is fine, the fuel pump is working (you can check voltages at the relay or feel for fuel moving through the line or turn the rotor and listen for a clicking noise for the pump being activated), try replacing the distributor. I had the same problem with one of my cars and that ended up being the solution.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

97SentraGirl said:


> And if all of those are fine and it still doesn't start, a few other things to try. Do a compression check. While you have the plugs out, check to make sure they're not completely fouled or ground them one at a time to see if you get spark. If the cap and rotor look fine, the fuel pump fuse is fine, the fuel pump is working (you can check voltages at the relay or feel for fuel moving through the line or turn the rotor and listen for a clicking noise for the pump being activated), try replacing the distributor. I had the same problem with one of my cars and that ended up being the solution.


^^^^^^
I like this girl 

BTW, where have u been? ur never on :fluffy:


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks for the suggestions guys

i had a friend come and take a look and he says it's weather related- ice in the fuel tank. and i didn't mention it, but if i try to start it like 5 or 6 times I can smell gas. so i am going for some de-icer a little later.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a new one. Of course until last June, I lived in SoCal my whole life and this winter thing is new to me. Also, are you sure your injectors aren't flooded? Esp. if you've tried starting the car so many times and smell gas, you may have too much fuel in them. If that's the case, pull the fuel pump fuse, then start your car with your foot on the gas (obviously keep it in neutral!), and if/when it starts, just put the fuel pump fuse back in.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16 said:


> BTW, where have u been? ur never on :fluffy:


I try not to be on the forums too much, not a lot of time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Seva said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys
> 
> i had a friend come and take a look and he says it's weather related- ice in the fuel tank. and i didn't mention it, but if i try to start it like 5 or 6 times I can smell gas. so i am going for some de-icer a little later.


oh, that's an EZ fix, jus open up the tank, grab a lighter or torch.....J/K


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh, that's an EZ fix, jus open up the tank, grab a lighter or torch.....J/K


LOL!
thanks


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Try a couple of bottles of dry gas


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still like my method best. One time and I gurantee you won't have that problem again


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

You won't have any problems ever again. lol


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I still like my method best. One time and I gurantee you won't have that problem again


nope, not with this car i won't :thumbup:


----------

